# New to the Forum



## Tidal Guide (Nov 24, 2010)

Hello everyone. Wanted to introduce myself. looks like a great forum you have here. I was born in Niceville, and spent alotof my life in the area, but am now currently living in Houston. I will be in town through sunday, and was looking for advice, or fishing partner sometime this week. I have a skiff I usually drag over, but I came with out this time. If any one is interested in fishing, I am happy to share gas and pole you around on your skiff.

Thanks!
Brandon


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 18, 2010)

Tidal Guide said:


> Hello everyone. Wanted to introduce myself. looks like a great forum you have here. I was born in Niceville, and spent alotof my life in the area, but am now currently living in Houston. I will be in town through sunday, and was looking for advice, or fishing partner sometime this week. I have a skiff I usually drag over, but I came with out this time. If any one is interested in fishing, I am happy to share gas and pole you around on your skiff.
> 
> Thanks!
> Brandon


I cant get there that quick. I am currently working in India but I live in Georgia. I lived in Pensacola for 23 years. My wife and I were planing to visit my mom the first week of December. The next time you are heading that way let me know. I have a few good night spots on the lights but not much during the day. Maybe we can trade ideas. 

Jim


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

hey, jim, your post time shows 4am. is that correct?

jack


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 18, 2010)

jack2 said:


> hey, jim, your post time shows 4am. is that correct?
> 
> jack


Yea, if you are in Alabama I am 10hr ahead of you. At home when my wife wakes up in the morning I am getting off work to go eat and go to bed..


----------

